
China tests opening up social credit scores to WeChat with debt map - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-24/new-wechat-app-maps-deadbeat-debtors-in-china/10739016
======
howlingfantods
Just to add some color. There's currently no one 'social credit score' in
China. There's some local government pilots and some private enterprise
"credit scores." The ones you hear about often are stuff like Alipay's Sesame
Credit, which gives you a score based on your activities in Alibaba's app
ecology. Currently, Sesame credit is pretty harmless, and gives you discounts
on online orders or financial products if your score is good. The danger is
that the national government will soon get its ducks in order and hoover all
this data into one overarching national credit score and use that to police
behavior.

As for this applet, it's not really relevant to social credit scores. It's a
mini-program inside WeChat that pulls data from court records. It doesn't list
people who are in debt. Instead it lists people who have defaulted on debt,
been taken to court, subject to court order to pay up a portion or the full
amount, and still refused to pay.

~~~
equalunique
Thank you for the detailed context.

